# advice needed on propex heater still not right --Sorted--



## annetony

We are having problems with our profex heater in the van, we switched it on and the fan kicked in blowing cold air for about 15 seconds then switched off

the last 2 times it did that the battery was flat and the 2nd time the gas was low Tony has checked both these and that is not the case this time

and its freezing out there 



8O 8O 8O 

anyone any ideas ??????


Anne


----------



## Elegancia

What gas are you using?

Red bottles are best in this weather.


----------



## annetony

the blue ones, never had any trouble from them before, the fridge and cooker are working ok so not the gas


  

Anne


----------



## safariboy

Sounds like butane. The fridge and cooker use less gas than the heater and so the gas may well come off fast enough. The heater will require more gas and the liquid will not evaporate fast enough at these temperatures. Change to Propane (usually red) bottles.


----------



## annetony

thanks for that both of you we will give it a go, I'm sure you are probably right




Anne


----------



## JockandRita

annetony said:


> thanks for that both of you we will give it a go, I'm sure you are probably right
> 
> Anne


Hi Anne,

We experienced the same problem years ago when using butane as tuggers. We could boil a kettle on the hob, but couldn't fire up the heating. We brought the cylinder into the van to warm up for an hour, reconnected it, and were back to normal. 
We have used propane or autogas all year round, ever since.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## annetony

hi I hope you all had a very Happy Christmas 

we have changed over to propane but the problem is still the same it still wont kick up so back to square one 
   

We are taking grandkids out for the day so I think we will have to put extra jumpers on :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## ActiveCampers

What make is it?
Do you have any LEDs on the control panel for it?

Mine for instance has a red LED showing "power" and a green showing "heating".

These things run fail-safe and thus run for 20s to check itself and purge the combustion chamber, and if its not happy it stops and FLASHES the red LED to indicate why.

5 flashes (repeated) for instance is "low air flow in combustion chamber" which we've had a few times. Actual problem is flow sensor gets gunked up with, maybe, a spiders web. Mr Dyson on the air inlet for 10 seconds or so every few months, or a "strong blow" up the heater exhaust (when off of course!) also helps.

Hope this helps, and if you get a flash code then post it back with the make/model of your heater.


Edit: Here is the full error table for a Propex heater

No. Of Flashes Symptons Possible Causes
1
Failed to ignite 

No Gas left in bottle
Bottle or gas tap turned off
Incorrect gas pressure
Igniter in heater failed

2 
Flame Sensing 

Run out of gas whilst operating
Gas switched off
Ingestion of gas through combution air
intake
Low gas pressure

3 
Low Voltage Battery 

voltage low
Bad connection in supply
Cut out 12v Model=10v – 24v
Model=18v

5 
Combustion air flow low 

Blocked/Partially blocked
exhaust/combustion air inlet
Water trapped in exhaust pipe
Damaged/crushed exhaust
Fan motor running slow

6 
Gas solenoid valve 

Faulty valve in heater

8 High voltage 

Voltage too high
12Vmodel = 15.5V - 24V model =30V

9 
Heat exchange temperature high 

Blocked inlet grill or obstructed hot air
outlet
Fan speed low
Faulty thermistor


----------



## annetony

We have checked the battery again and it has a low voltage, Tony had charged it up overnight and then my Son borrowed the battery charger and it didn't work, 
one of the wires Tony had connected up so that he could charge the battery up without taking it off the van --had become disconected so it hadn't charged the battery up.
He has now mended the charger and on trying the heater it kicked up ok so maybe that was the problem
We have left it on charge so I suppose only time will tell

Thanks to everyone for the brilliant help and heres wishing you all a Very Happy New Year


Anne


----------



## JockandRita

annetony said:


> Thanks to everyone for the brilliant help and heres wishing you all a Very Happy New Year
> 
> Anne


No problems Anne, and although the problem wasn't initially down to the Butane not vapourising, going over to Propane is a good move. So many folks get caught out with that one, especially tuggers, due to some gas lockers being more open to the elements, than on a MH. (In the summertime, you'll be able to use up any spare Butane gas you have).

Glad you got it sorted in the end.

Happy New year to you and Tony too.

J & R.


----------



## annetony

*Still not working right*

Well it was only part of the problem, it works but when we put the fridge on 12v the heater goes off,

and should there be a red light on the zig unit at the back to say the battery is charging whilst driving, as that only comes on when we are on hook up

I don't want to take it into the dealers again as last time they didn't wire the fridge up right and left live wires not connected, I am wondering if the wiring is at fault

Anne


----------



## annetony

WOO-HOO got the heater working finally 

the problem turned out to be the flue--it is situated under the van and had got bent() so was in effect blocked 

Tony took it off and straightened it and voila!! its now working 

I just thought I would post the problem in case anyone else has problems with theirs as it was the last thing we thought of and it is something we will be checking regularly from now on 

Thanks again for all your help 

Anne


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Anne,

Glad to hear that you are sorted now.



Activecampers said:


> 5
> Combustion air flow low
> 
> Blocked/Partially blocked
> exhaust/combustion air inlet


It tends not to get missed when the flues are on the side of the MHs, but so easy to forget when out of sight, ie, underneath.

Well done Tony.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

